# Surfing Petfinder again...



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I haven't learned my lesson. I search petfinder and find such ADORABLE Rabbits!!!

You must go look at this cutie!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9808545


and this one...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10437227



awwwwww


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 13, 2008)

So when you going to pick them up. They'd make an ADORABLE couple. And you have 2 adorable kids that I bet would help out with them. 

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you kidding? I've found 7 more since I last posted those that I would just love to snuggle and keep. ...sigh... Someday, someday. 

slavetoabunny, you KNOW I'll be adopting at least ONE of your rescue rabbits after Elf passes on. 

Minda


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

But....but....but....

Those are minirex...

[align=center]*WHERE'S THE FLEMMIE LOVE???

:biggrin2:
*[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually didn't see any flemmies in GRR at the moment

Gorgeous rexes all over the place. Lovely Dutchies. Gorgeous Dwarf Buns.

No Flemmies, No EL's


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

PetFinder is a dangerous place to visit....!!!! :?***Note to self--- not the only one addicted to looking at all of the beautiful bunnies who could fit in the house***

myheart

p.s. Road-trip to Maryland anyone...?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11776520

I *NEED* this little guy for my Dutch train..... WooooooHooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Wow!!! He's gorgeous!!!



_I know_!!! That is why I* NEED* him!!!! Maryland isn't _that_ far away, is it?!!!!

myheart (needs a harlequin Dutch)


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, You have to have Lucas - it even mention's Luna in his Petfinder info. If that's not fate, then I don't know what is 

Oh, and Zappa is going to need a friend ......:whistling

Elf Mommy, those are beautiful Rex's on there.

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank heavens for Petfinder so rabbit guardians can find their furry luvs!!


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK, You have to have Lucas - it even mention's Luna in his Petfinder info. If that's not fate, then I don't know what is
> 
> Oh, and Zappa is going to need a friend ......:whistling
> 
> ...



_I know_!!!! It really is fate, right? Lucas looks so much like Patrick did in his younger days with his expressive face.Being housed at Lunas House.... And, yes, Zappa will need a friend of her own.... Now, how to get the little guy to Wisconsin....onder:

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 13, 2008)

:inlove: Ooooh, Minerva and Tweak are gorgeous!!! Look how long Minerva's legs are!! And Tweak...He looks just like my very first heart bunny, Tucker, that I had when I was about nine years old.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure if you really want him - a bunny train can be set up and he can get there.

I don't know how bunny trains work - but I do know that we've done them before...


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, man, that would be awesome, but I probably shouldn't try it... I already have so many.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 13, 2008)

i love checking petfinder too!

oh, and peg, at the rescue i work at whe have TWO flemmies and a not sure if its a flemmie or new zeland! http://tinypaws.org/available.html


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2008)

Myheart and GentleGiants, i think you should both go for those little fur beauties. Gosh if they could get Winston & Vega to me from Missouri (sp?) they can surely get them to you guys.

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG!!! Buttercup is ADORABLE!!! Look at those feet!!! Look at those EARS!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 15, 2008)

> slavetoabunny, you KNOW I'll be adopting at least ONE of your rescue rabbits after Elf passes on.
> 
> Minda



We have many to choose from. But, I think Elf wants a friend now!


> Ooooh, Minerva and Tweak are gorgeous!!! Look how long Minerva's legs are!! And Tweak...He looks just like my very first heart bunny, Tucker, that I had when I was about nine years old.


I have met Minerva - she is a sweet, sweet bunny! We do adopt out of state.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> > We have many to choose from. But, I think Elf wants a friend now!


You know, I've taken her to meet about 4 different rabbits and she has been irritated with all of them. I think she's bonded to me, and I'm just going to have to "suffer" being her main love.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Oct 16, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean! I can't resist searching PetFinder now and again too. And of course my bf gives me the "look" since he knows I want to adopt another one, but right now we can't. If ever I find one that Max actually bonds with you bet she's comin' home with me!! lol. 

I found two Polish cuties on there in my area, and Polish buns are my soft spot. It took everything I had to not go see them!!!

I want!


----------



## Jenk (Oct 29, 2008)

I do that, too (peek in on PetFinder on a semi-regular basis to see who's "new").  And, like you, I gravitate toward the Mini Rexes available for adoption. But I love the Flemmies, Dutchies, Snow Beasts (Calis), etc. 

Jenk


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I know exactly what you mean! I can't resist searching PetFinder now and again too. *And of course my bf gives me the "look" since he knows I want to adopt another one, but right now we can't. *If ever I find one that Max actually bonds with you bet she's comin' home with me!! lol.
> 
> I found two Polish cuties on there in my area, and Polish buns are my soft spot. It took everything I had to not go see them!!!
> 
> I want!


I know how you feel... Will keeps saying that once our foster, Berry-Boo, finds her forever home, he is putting his foot down with one rabbit.

Pssh. He should know me better than that


----------



## Jenk (Nov 2, 2008)

As I type this reply, there is a milk chocolate-colored Mini Rex girl at a shelter located 20 minutes from my home. But since I can't have another female M.R. (esp. Berry-Boo), I certainly can't consider Cocoa.... But I can still long for the both of them and imagine them in my home, can't I?


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 2, 2008)

There so cool. wish I lived in them areas. If I did I would already own them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 2, 2008)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> There so cool. wish I lived in them areas. If I did I would already own them.


I'd love to live in Ireland  Want to switch? lol

These are the one's I keep peeking at on Petfinder:
Belle
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11114155
Mr. Fluffypants (I want him for his name (cuteness is a bonus!) 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12145743

I've played with both of them at the shelter. Belle likes to play, but Mr. Fluffypants isn't sure if he wants to like being pet or not. I think he is just shy (or waiting to get to someone's home and let loose!).


This one is labeled as a flemish giant (riiiight), but I want him because he has a weird head  and is just TOO CUTE! I'd be a jerk and name him Quazimoto  
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12236500

Oh! MyHeart! They have plenty of dutches here in Waukesha, too! 
Little baby dutch girlie...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12192441

lol


----------



## Jenk (Nov 2, 2008)

kherrmann3,

That Dutch girl is _adorable_!!!

My personal weaknesses include:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12270641

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10658014

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12238840

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11776162


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11776162


Adorable! They almost look like Berry-Boo's littermates! (the one does, anyways). Their adoption fee is $75 EACH?! Ouch! The Humane Society here is $25 (other organizations are similarly priced). Ouch!


----------



## Jenk (Nov 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11776162
> ...


The $75 fee is for the HRS; local shelters often charge a lot less than that, though (typically about $25-$35). I adopted my Cali boy for $15, though I've already spent a lot more than $75 on medical care for him. _*sigh*_

One shelter (located in Chicago) that cares for rabbits charges a $100 adoption fee. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2008)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue charges $45 dollars for a spayed/neutered rabbit. Our shelter charges $40 for a male (neutered) and $25 for a female (not spayed :grumpy. $75 does seem a bit steep, although (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I think this is close to what Midwest charges.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! I thought that rabbit rescues would want to "compete" (for lack of a better word) with pet stores. I mean, they are completely different entities, but aren't pet stores kind of their "competition"? I would think most first-time rabbit people would look at the price at a shelter (speutered or not) and bring home the pet store, un-speutered ones just because they are cheaper. Some pet stores (I've seen Petco do this) sell neutered rabbits for $99.00. That's still higher than a shelter, but some shelter buns are old(er) and "not as cute" to bring home... :?

Yeah, I just woke up from a nap. Tell me if this doesn't make sense...


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There so cool. wish I lived in them areas. If I did I would already own them.
> ...


When can we swap?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2008)

*akherrmann3 wrote: *


> Wow! I thought that rabbit rescues would want to "compete" (for lack of a better word) with pet stores. I mean, they are completely different entities, but aren't pet stores kind of their "competition"? I would think most first-time rabbit people would look at the price at a shelter (speutered or not) and bring home the pet store, un-speutered ones just because they are cheaper. Some pet stores (I've seen Petco do this) sell neutered rabbits for $99.00. That's still higher than a shelter, but some shelter buns are old(er) and "not as cute" to bring home... :?
> 
> Yeah, I just woke up from a nap. Tell me if this doesn't make sense...



I really haven't thought of it that way, but you could consider a pet store "competition". People buy that unaltered $29.99 bunny and don't even think about the need to spend big bucks on a spay/neuter. In most cases, they probably won't have it done. The adoption fee from a rescue or shelter is a bargain when you consider the cost of altering the bunny. We sure don't profit from the fee!!!

I wish our shelter would spay our females; the vets that work (part-time) for the shelter refuse to do it. One of the vets won't even look at a rabbit for any issue. We do have an arrangement with the very best rabbit vet in town to do spays for $50 for a shelter bunny.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


When I can afford airfare lol

Yeah, if you think about the cost of purchasing a bun + speutering, a lot of shelters are cheap! I mean, example, when I bought Toby, he was $40. I had him neutered for $105 when he got older. With tax and such, that's $150 for a neutered rabbit. PLUS, he was a baby and I had to train him. I don't ever think I want a baby bunny again (they are just so cute, but I don't like the "moody teenager" phase). Rescue buns are cheap(er), speutered, and probably litter trained  Not to mention, you get the warm fuzzies thinking that you saved them from being at the shelter with no forever home in sight 

I have over two years experience working in pet stores. When we would sell a rabbit, most people would stare at you like you had two heads if you mentioned getting them fixed. I scared more people away from purchasing a rabbit after telling them about the costs and such. Most of them opted for a guinea pig instead of a rabbit. I kind of felt bad for the guineas, but I've found them to be a bit "sturdier" with children, and I've never been bit by a guinea pig... Pet stores shouldn't be allowed to sell rabbits, in my opinion. The place where I bought Toby was different than a normal pet store. It was better kept and took better care of their animals than most places. Sadly, they went out of business 

Hooray Rabbit Rescues! 

P.S.: I still want "Mr. Fluffypants" from the shelter here. I just love that name (it's a terrible name, but it hasn't failed to make me giggle).


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Wow! I thought that rabbit rescues would want to "compete" (for lack of a better word) with pet stores. I mean, they are completely different entities, but aren't pet stores kind of their "competition"? I would think most first-time rabbit people would look at the price at a shelter (speutered or not) and bring home the pet store, un-speutered ones just because they are cheaper. Some pet stores (I've seen Petco do this) sell neutered rabbits for $99.00. That's still higher than a shelter, but some shelter buns are old(er) and "not as cute" to bring home... :?
> 
> Yeah, I just woke up from a nap. Tell me if this doesn't make sense...


Not sure about most rescues but I know ours has to pay I believe atleast $100. For spay or neuter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *





> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...





> When I can afford airfare lol
> 
> Yeah, if you think about the cost of purchasing a bun + speutering, a lot of shelters are cheap! I mean, example, when I bought Toby, he was $40. I had him neutered for $105 when he got older. With tax and such, that's $150 for a neutered rabbit. PLUS, he was a baby and I had to train him. I don't ever think I want a baby bunny again (they are just so cute, but I don't like the "moody teenager" phase). Rescue buns are cheap(er), speutered, and probably litter trained  Not to mention, you get the warm fuzzies thinking that you saved them from being at the shelter with no forever home in sight





> I hear you! The teen stage can be a HUGE turnoff.





> I've never been bit by a guinea pig





> Lucky you.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 3, 2008)

i totally second the whole not wanting a baby bunny. personally, i think that the adult buns on petfinder are a whole lot cuter than baby bunnies.

i got fred at a pet store cause i saw him and felt soo bad for him. his bum was covered in poo and he didn't look happy at all. i got him for 25$ and paid around $150 for a neuter. i dearly love my fred, but i don't think i would do that ever again, espically after fostering buns who need homes. although, we did adopt two of our fosters... lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Swanlake, I was just looking at your avatar, and Fred is too cute! I have a soft spot for lops :inlove: I want to pet his squishy, disapproving lop face!


----------



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> i totally second the whole not wanting a baby bunny. personally, i think that the adult buns on petfinder are a whole lot cuter than baby bunnies.


Babies are cute, but, yes, they're extra work. (My newly-adopted boy was about 5-6 months old when I got him; it took methree days' to completely potty train him, which isn't too bad.) My girls pretty much ruined large sections of our carpeting before they were finally potty-trained.


> i got (Fred)for 25$ and paid around $150 for a neuter. i dearly love my fred, but i don't think i would do that ever again, espically after fostering buns who need homes. although, we did adopt two of our fosters... lol


Disregarding _insane_ vet bills, my girls' initial cost was $500 (when you add up their $40/ea. price tag and spay-surgery costs). I won't _ever_ spend that kind of money up front again.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2008)

I cringe at the baby bunny photos. Really cringe. Been there, cared for many. Vacuumed up thirty-million poops and understood their Crazy hormone behavior.

Jenk, I'll agree on the work of babes. Rescues and shelters who speuter the intakes they can handle *truly* deserve applause. Like slavetoabunny mentioned, we do this at a loss to our pocketbook. 

The trio of rabbits (all neutered) sitting at Petco Delafied a few weeks ago were priced at $99. Grooming each other. Young child walked by and remarked, hey mom, I want a rabbit! :shock:

Baby bunnies change in their looks, so a pre-altered healthy bun, from shelter or rescue, makes a Lot of Sense.

swanlake, I understand that bunny guardians will opt to consider a pet-store purchase. Horror stories of certain stores (like Tractor Supply Company) make you cringe. I USED to shop at PetWorldWarehouse, and remember the look on the woman's face when I stooped to check out the glass fish aquariums with small rabbits. She was saleslady-like in encouraging me to take that black&white one before the 'trip' on the truck next Tuesday ...her eyes foretold the rabbit's future.

Discussing rescue decisions, 3 abandoned street rabbits came in to us in '06 -- unbeknowst to us the 2 discarded females WERE PREGNANT!! 

$3200+ the first year... (for multiple speuters, costs, maintenance), *and counting* ... 

Hooray for Petfinder, & volunteers to foster.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 4, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Raspberry82 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know exactly what you mean! I can't resist searching PetFinder now and again too. *And of course my bf gives me the "look" since he knows I want to adopt another one, but right now we can't. *If ever I find one that Max actually bonds with you bet she's comin' home with me!! lol.
> ...




Lol! Indeed he should! We've had our 1 little bun for 3 years and it really feels time for him to have a friend of his own outside of us. Even though he gets plenty of snuggles and attention, I know the day will come where schedules will get busier and I don't want him getting blue.  Plus it's fun to see the two interacting!


----------

